# Snapper



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

I have some snapper filets and usually I just throw them on the grill with some italian dressing or somehting like that, was going to see if anybody had a crazy good special recipe to cook them up.


----------



## Helmsy (Oct 2, 2007)

CUT INTO NUGGETS AND MAKE TWO PILES SATURATE ONE PILE WITH MUSTARD, AND ONE PILE WITH HOT SAUCE. CORNMEAL BEFORE FRYING. FAMILY OF FIVE LOVES IT KIDS ALSO


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Do a search for pecan encrusted snapper with honey mustard sauce. It may only be on the old forum.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I second the Pecan crusted recipe, it is great


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Red Snapper Livornese 

2 tablespoons olive oil 
1/2 small onion, diced 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
5 whole canned tomatoes, drained and chopped 
2 tablespoons capers, chopped 
1/2 cup sliced black olives, drained 
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
1/2 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley 
1 pound red snapper fillets 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). 
In a medium skillet, heat olive oil and saute onion until tender, about 5 minutes. Add garlic, and saute for 1 minute. Stir in tomatoes, capers, black olives, red pepper 

flakes,and parsley. Bring to a boil, and simmer for 10 minutes.

Spread 1/2 cup of the sauce in a 11x7 inch baking dish, and arrange the snapper fillets in a single layer in the dish. Drizzle lemon juice over the fillets, and then pour the remaining sauce over all. 

Bake for 15 minutes for 1/2 inch thick fillets, or 30 minutes for 1 inch thick fillets. Baste once with the sauce while baking. Snapper is done when it flakes easily with a fork.


----------

